# Cruising to Egypt and Israel, are we going to be safe ?



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

We will be cruising to Turkey, Egypt and Israel at the beginning of April, are we going to be safe ? Having a bit of a wobble at the moment. Kind of hoping that the itinerary will be changed to Greek Islands !

Keeping a close eye on the news and Thompsons pages and UK government websites. 

Anyone been recently ?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a link to the Foreign & Commonwealth Office with warnings on travel to certain countries Travel advice by country


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Our lovely scottish maiden works in Egypt so I am sure she can give a first hand view of how safe it is there


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

The website was very useful, have saved it for future reference. Thanks


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

No problem, glad to be of help.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Toxan said:


> This is a link to the Foreign & Commonwealth Office with warnings on travel to certain countries Travel advice by country




Travel advice from the foreign office is worth nothing...take it from one who knows.

I had rioting, tear gas, arson going on around me a 7pm curfew and yet the foreign office still told people it was safe to come here.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Travel advice from the foreign office is worth nothing...take it from one who knows.
> 
> I had rioting, tear gas, arson going on around me a 7pm curfew and yet the foreign office still told people it was safe to come here.


How did they get that one wrong?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The minute there was a problem all embassy staff were evacuated leaving a skeleton crew who were holed up in the embassy, they had no idea what was happening outside their four walls, they then sent out from London an email with information two days after all Internet and phones were cut off. Not a brain amongst them.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

In Cyprus, all the staff in the British Consulate are not British. Was it the same in Egypt?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Toxan said:


> In Cyprus, all the staff in the British Consulate are not British. Was it the same in Egypt?




Yes key positions are British... why evacuate them if they were local personnel?


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

Rocket from Palestine landed on Ashdod in Israel, just heard this on the news. 

Hmmm perhaps our cruise stop in Ashdod is not such a good idea.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In the current climate I would certainly not be wanting to cruise to Israel.
The Palestinians are not going to worry whether there are cruise ships in port when they fire off their rockets.


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

I have just emailed Thompsons to ask what is going to happen. 

It is very very sad that there is so much trouble in the world.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sixpence said:


> I have just emailed Thompsons to ask what is going to happen.
> 
> It is very very sad that there is so much trouble in the world.


I agree, it is saddening to see what is happening in certain parts of the world.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Where do you stand as regards Travel Insurance if you decide to cancel?


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

No idea, not got that far ! Will have to check the small print. We paid on a credit card too so hoping we havent lost anything. I feel quite petty thinking about all this when people are suffering and dying.

I'm hoping that the ship will travel elsewhere or maybe be cancelled until a later date. Will let you know when I receive any information.


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

[email protected]


We can confirm that your cruise itinerary is the Pharaohs and Promised Land,



Day 1 Embark Ship at Limassol Cyprus

Day 2 Alanya – Turkey

Day 3 At Sea

Day 4 Alexandria – Egypt 

Day 5 Port Said – Egypt

Day 6 Ashdod – Israel

Day 7 Haifa – Israel 

Day8 Disembark Ship Limassol Cyprus



We can confirm that your cruise is going as planned, if we have any notification from the Foreign and Common Wealth Office of any further unrest in the destinations you are travelling to, we would be in contact with you. 



They dont seem too concerned. But we will see. Maybe if I cancel the cruise they keep my money, If they cancel maybe we get our money back. If there is any doubt in my mind about our safety we will not be going. I wonder how the passengers who are flying to Cyprus to begin the cruise are feeling ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I can assure you it will still be on, Thompson were still flying people into Sharm el Sheik the whole time the demonstrations were taking part.. and I know this to be fact as my friend was flown from Glasgow as I was fleeing the country and fleeing not with any help from the British Embassy. 
When is your cruise? Things have happened last night and today that might start things flaring again. Alex is a very conservative city, so do not wear skimpy clothing even if your other shipmates are walking about in shorts etc.. it is not on and this is an Islamic country and wearing clothes like that shows disrespect. Port Said can be very volatile, I have only ever visited once and there is nothing there, I suspect they will be running coaches down to the Pyramids in Giza which is about 90/120 minutes away. The museum may also be on your itinerary which is based in Midan Tahrir where all the demonstrations take place.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its ridiculous that these big companies obviously have no concern at all for the safety of their passengers.

Sixpence, there is no need to feel guilty about worrying about this. You have every right to worry about your own safety no matter what is going on elsewhere.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Better be safe than sorry. Ask for a change of destination.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Apparently big demonstrations tomorrow against the new law not allowing demonstrations


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

We are hoping that Thompson see sense and change the destination or offer something else. It's not just their passangers lives but that of their crew and of others should everyone need rescuing. What kind of holiday would we have if we were frightened the whole time ? 
Think this is going to be a no no for us unless something wonderfully peaceful happens, wont be holding my breathe !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed that either things calm down in the Middle east (which I dont see happening anytime soon) or Thompson see sense and offer their passengers a change of intinery to safer areas.

Keep us informed Sixpence, we will be interested to find out what happens.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

I see that on another forum people are trying to sell the tickets they have for this cruise so your not on your own being worried

I for one would def not be going !!!!

They are selling ticket for around 250 euros each so if that is all you are losing then for peace of mind lose it !


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

Read somewhere yeaterday ( cant remember where, really bad memory, sorry ) that Thompsons have in the past changed the intenary at the last minute without informing the passengers. I havent received any further emails from them.
I wouldnt sell the tickets on and put someone else at risk, what are people thinking ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sixpence said:


> Read somewhere yeaterday ( cant remember where, really bad memory, sorry ) that Thompsons have in the past changed the intenary at the last minute without informing the passengers. I havent received any further emails from them.
> I wouldnt sell the tickets on and put someone else at risk, what are people thinking ?




Doesn't mean to say anyone is buying!

Go on the trip and if you feel scared just stay on board, at least that way you wont have lost all your money.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Sixpence said:


> Read somewhere yeaterday ( cant remember where, really bad memory, sorry ) that Thompsons have in the past changed the intenary at the last minute without informing the passengers. I havent received any further emails from them.
> I wouldnt sell the tickets on and put someone else at risk, what are people thinking ?


No I understand that I was simply letting you know !


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

Well we went.

Went to the pyramids in Cairo, it was amazing. We had an armed guard on the coach, 12 coaches in total and police convoy all the way. Was a bit unnerving to begin with, but forgot about it after a while. There was an army presence around the port and in Alexandria, which as I'm not used to seeing it was a quite a shock.
We didn't see any trouble at all and found the Egyptian people very friendly.

We also went to Israel and I was very impressed, it was beautiful, not at all what I was expecting, rolling hills and valleys, would love to go back there.

I realize that there is unrest in this part of the world on a fairly regular basis but we decided that we would go on the cruise even if we didn't get off the ship, we watched the news and decided that we would go on some of the tour but not the Bethlehem tour as it was necessary to cross the border into Palestine and I felt too apprehensive to go and therefore wouldn't have been able to enjoy it.

We saw war ships, fighter jets, army helicopters and even a submarine. Not for the faint hearted.


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

OMG! I think you need a holiday!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it.

I lived in Northants and Scotland.. in Northants I was surrounded by Harrier jump jets and in Scotland submarines passed my window as I lived in a triangle of naval bases, Coulport, Holy Loch, Faslane.. So it just depends on where you live lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it and got back safely :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Israel*



Sixpence said:


> Well we went.
> 
> We also went to Israel and I was very impressed, it was beautiful, not at all what I was expecting, rolling hills and valleys, would love to go back there.
> 
> ...


----------

